# Cau, ahoj, cest, nazdar



## survi

Hi there,
I have a question of how to properly understand those greatings.
I am a Pole speaking 3 languages, one of them is Czech but I do not understand everything yet.
While I'm in CR I figured out that I can say cau only to those that I know (like friends or co-workers), ahoj is for the people that I often see but don't know directly...
Now cest is for close friends only? Then what about nazdar? I can see ppl say nazdar with a smile so I understand it's like cau but more often they say nazdar if they don't like somebody... I don't get it if some ppl don't like each other then why they great each other? Don't know if I'm right about that last one but this is all I figured out living in Czech Republic.

Thanks.

btw.
What can I say to my neighbor different than Dobry den/odpoledne/vecer?
Is saying ahoj or nazdar too much if do not know them, just live in the same building?
When I can start using ahoj/cau/cest/cus and do not risk of being understand awkward?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Do you understand Czech? I will write Czech, you can write then, I translated it.

čau, ahoj, čest, nazdar
Vše používáme mezi přáteli a známými. Rozdíly jsou minimální. Každé použiji podle mého rozpoložení či situace. Pouze čest je trochu speciálnější. Používá se mezi přáteli v uvolněné atmosféře.
Každopádně je to dost individuální a mezi přáteli a známými se žádný z těch slov nic nezkazí. Pouze "čest" je spíše mezi přáteli. U známých a rodiny je to dost neobvyklé.

Sousedi:
Dobrý den (ráno, dopoledne, poledne, odpoledne, večer) se používá prakticky vždy u cizích lidí včetně sousedů.
Je možná alternativa "Zdravím!"
Případně další exotičtější varianty, které se neobjevují příliš často.
Na důvěrnější oslovení (ahoj apod.) je potřeba začít si tykat. (Uctivě používáme při styky s cizími lidmi 2. pád plurálu "vy". Když se domluvíme na tykání - 2. pád singuláru "ty", znamená to důvěrnější vztah, kdy se začneme oslovovat "ahoj" apod.)


----------



## survi

yea I understand Czech but I don't know how to write properly it's about gramma
thank you for this explanation, one more thing it all applies to the people of the same age or can we say ahoj to children that we do not know? I've seen people say cauky, ahojky etc to kids even if they don't know them...
I coud write it all in Czech but I'm not familiar with special characters in Czech (like řčě etc).

ps. it seems to me a bit like a paradox but here we go: how can we tell when can we start to use cau/ahoj? like 2 people that stays on "dobry den level" would like to move up to "cau/ahoj level" but both of then are afraid to not to disrespect the other one?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ano, to je pravda. Dětem se "dobrý den" neříká. To jsem nezmínil.
Vykání ("vy" a s tím spojené formální zdravení) je znamení úcty/vážnosti. Proto se tak oslovují dospělí a mladí tak oslovují starší. Ale dospělí dětem tykají.
Toto se láme během dospívání. Mladí jsou najednou oslovování pomocí "dobrý den", protože už je vnímají jako dospělé osoby, které si zaslouží úctu. Například na středních a vysokých školách učitelé často studentům tykají, ale jsou tam tací, kteří jim vykají. Mladí také zažívají šok, když jim začínají říkat "dobrý den" mladší děti. Najednou si přijdou staří. Že by se konečně měli začít chovat odpovídajícím způsobem k tomu, že jim ostatní projevují úctu vykáním.

Čauky, ahojky, nazdárek apod. - zdrobněliny se používají v rodině a mezi dobrými přáteli. Kluci/muži je nepoužívají. Nedovedu si představit, že bych to řekl, pokud bych si nedělal srandu. U holek/žen je to naopak relativně časté.

Přechod k tykání (čau/ahoj level) někdo navrhne, když vzájemný vztah nevyžaduje formálnost nebo jsou vztahy natolik blízké či časté. (Pravidla slušného chování specifikují, kdo může toto navrhnout. Starší mladšímu, žena muži, významnější méně významnému atd.) Pokud osoby spolupracují na projektu. Pokud se stanou sousedy a vzniknou mezi nimi přátelské vztahy (někdy to někdo navrhne okamžitě po seznámení). Mezi mladými vykání vůbec nezačne a rovnou si tykají. Když potká 25letý kluk stejně starou holku, řekne jí "ahoj".
Kvůli vykání bývá menší problém při překladu z angličtiny. Často se žertovně říká, že muž a žena si v dabingu začnou tykat, až se spolu vyspí.
Ale k přechodu k tykání nemusí vůbec dojít. Dvě osoby si mohou vykat roky a nikdy nepřejít k tykání ačkoliv se setkávají pravidelně a nemají čistě formální vztah.

V minulosti jsme měli dokonce onkání - mluvení na někoho ve 3. pádu singuláru, mykání - 1. pád plurálu (v případě králů) i onikání - mluvení na jednu osobu ve 3. pádu plurálu.

V angličtině jsem zpozoroval, že často si cizí lidé řeknou "Hello". U nás by se druhá osoba velmi podivila, kdybych ji oslovil "Ahoj". Dokonce když jsou cizí dvě osoby v rozepři a jedná druhé tyká, tak ta druhá na to reaguje slovy: "A netykej/te mi, husy jsme spolu nepásli." (netykej - tykání, netykejte - vykání)

V Polsku vykání není?


----------



## AllTaken

I agree with everything Hrdlodus said 

I use "dobrý den" when I respect someone or when I meet someone for the first time. You can never go wrong with "dobrý den" and you say it to ppl at business meetings or to random ppl in street.
When being informal, with ppl from neighborhood or just someone I am familiar with but not exactly a friend, I use either "zdravim", "dobrej"  or even more informal "ahoj" if they are of my age or younger.

So basically I say "zdravim" or "ahoj" to ppl of my age and "dobry den" to older ppl.

In informal speech, "Ahoj" is the most universal, you can say it to everyone - friends, family members, acquaintances, barman at ur favourite bar, a friend of your friend at parties 

Close friends can say pretty much anything to each other - ahoj, čau, nazdar, zdravim, čest, ...  Those ending with "-ky", čauky, ahojky, is what teenage girls would usually use, but you can hear it from normal ppl aswell 

"Čest" is a little special, because thats what commies (socialists) used to say to each other in past. So saying "čest" today is like making fun of them, but some older ppl might be offended when they hear it. Yough ppl might give you some weird jokingly reply, such as "I dont care who voted" etc.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Já například potkávám panelákové sousedy o pár let starší než já - manželé. "Dobrý den" zní divně, akorát bych se ztrapnil, "Ahoj" je moc přátelské na to, že se akorát pozdravíme, když se potkáme. Tak říkám "Zdravím".
"zdravím" je dokonce sloveso označující pozdrav. Zdravit - já zdravím. (Mimochodem: zdravit = přát zdraví.)


----------



## survi

Thank You all for all the knowledge, jeez why is that so complicated? This is why I like english - we do not need to care about "tags". We can call each other you, say hello, hi and it's allright everywhere at any time
In Poland we do not have such thing as the "tykani", I think we had a long time ago. Instead of saying "Vy" you start with Pan/Pani to older ppl or to those mature ppl that you don't know personally. But you can still say "Ty" to kids and that's all. The only things that comes to my mind that is similar to Czech "Vy" is the army - navy, marines etc etc they have to use very formal tag such as "Vy" like, Kowalski, jste asi zapomeneli na.... This is the only situatuion in which Poles use this kind of title.
Not sure if I'm right but I heard that before WWII Czech Republi didn't have those weird characters like I mentioned before (č instead of cz, š instead of sz - that is why Czech Republic is written with Cz not č) am I right? About cest I think comes from polish - we say czesc for ppl we know means just hi, hello it comes from the past where ppl were honoring each other (like zdravim) to give a honor to some one - davat nekomu cest.. I think... ;p


----------



## bibax

> Not sure if I'm right but I heard that before WWII Czech Republi didn't have those weird characters like I mentioned before (č instead of cz, š instead of sz - that is why Czech Republic is written with Cz not č) am I right?


You are right, only you have mistaken the WWII for the Thirty Year War.


----------



## Provensalstinar

In Czech, a noun _čest_ (gen. cti) means "honour", "respect". We have a phrase "vzdát čest" (to salute). However, the noun _čest _isn't normally it is not used as a greeting, it has nothing to do with Polish cześć. 

Czech greeting "čest" is derived from Communist greeting "čest práci" ("labour be honoured!"), derived from a Czech version of a German Social-Democratic song _Lied der Arbeit _(Píseň práce) - I have read another theory, according to that it was originally a greeting in Baťa factory, but I think it is a nonsense. Czech Communists strived to root out the "burgeois" greetings like "dobrý den", replacing them with "čest práci", shortened to "čest", however, it was never very popular  Some people still use the greeting "čest" ironically, but it is not very common.


----------



## bibax

Provensalstinar said:


> Czech greeting "čest" is derived from Communist greeting "čest práci" ("labour be honoured!"), derived from a Czech version of a German Social-Democratic song _Lied der Arbeit _(Píseň práce) ...


"Buď práci čest!" je název básně Svatopluka Čecha. F. J. Hlaváček název této básně (asi) použil při překladu hymny rakouské sociální demokracie: Die Arbeit hoch! ~ Buď práci čest!

_Čest práci každé, která dobro plodí,
nechť mává kladivem neb řídí pluh,
ať prachem, blátem lopotně se brodí,
či perem vzletným ať ji koná duch,
když vodítkem jí nejsou sobců chtíče
ni zištná lest —
té práci péra, pilníku a rýče
buď stejná čest! (Sv. Čech)

_


----------



## lucythemom

Co mně přijde totálně praštěné s tykáním a vykáním je situace, kdy někdy vykám holkám, se kterými jsem chodila do školy (ale do jiné třídy ve stejném ročníku a znaly jsme se jen od pohledu, nekamarádily jsme se tam). To je postavené na hlavu. Třeba se potkáme na nějaké akci s našimi dětmi (např. plavání) a říkáme si "Dobrý den". Já se to tedy snažím změnit, takže teď už říkám "Ahoj", ale ony stále vykají.


----------



## risa2000

The rule of thumb for choosing *ty* or *vy *(which is written capitalized in official correspondence, i.e. *Vy*, even in the middle of sentence):


If you do not know the person, use *vy*.
If you do not know the person very much and/or are not sure that you have ever used *ty*, use *vy*.
Once you become familiar, you can propose *tykání*, if you are in the position to propose it. Some general rules has already been stated and it is always a bit "fuzzy" , but as another rule of thumb:
If you are of the same gender and same age, or you are older, or higher in the hierarchy, you can propose it yourself.
If you are not of the same gender, then it is usually woman who can propose it, unless (assuming you are a man) she is younger and you are in "safe relationship" with her. E.g. it is daughter of your friend, friend of your daughter, etc.

You use *tykání* when talking to kids (boys and girls) and to pets (if you ever need to talk to them ;-)).

All greetings you mentioned above are used with *tykání* and there you can use them interchangeably. There is no negative connotation to *nazdar* compared to *čau* for example. *Čest* is just ironic as it mimics old communist *čest práci*, as already mentioned above.

When you use *tykání*, you use person's first name to call them: „Ahoj Martine, jak ti to včera dopadlo?“. With *vykání* you must address the person using formal form composed of *Pan/Paní/Slečna* and his/her last name: „Pane Novák, dostal jste moji odpověď, kterou jsem vám včera poslal?“. If you would want to put this into writing, you have to write it: „Pane Novák, dostal jste moji odpověď, kterou jsem *Vám* včera poslal?“

With *vykání*, the greetings that can be used starts with *d**obrý* (dobrý den, dobré poledne, dobrý večer). But they are not limited only to *vykání*. *Dobré ráno* or *dobrou noc* is used also among close friends or in the family.


----------



## Hrdlodus

risa2000 said:


> „Pane Novák, dostal jste moji odpověď, kterou jsem vám včera poslal?“ „Pane Novák, dostal jste moji odpověď, kterou jsem *Vám* včera poslal?“


Je běžné oslovování prvním pádem, ale správně je oslovení pátým pádem: "Pane Nováku!"
kterou jsem *vám* x kterou jsem *Vám* - to je to vyjádření úcty. Velké _V_. Stejně se i píše v korespondenci _Ty_.

O _čest _se tu píše, že je to ironické. Když to použiji na staršího spoluobčana, bude to zesměšňující. Vytahuji komunistický pozdrav. Když tak oslovím přátele, může to mít vtipný nádech, ale je to regulární pozdrav. Jak tu psali, dříve se lidé běžně zdravili komunistickým: "Čest práci, soudruhu!"


----------



## vianie

risa2000 said:


> „Pane Novák, dostal jste moji odpověď, kterou jsem vám včera poslal?“





Hrdlodus said:


> Je běžné oslovování prvním pádem, ale správně je oslovení pátým pádem: "Pane Nováku!"



  Myslel som, že správny je aj prvý variant. Ten, i pod vplyvom osobných skúseností, vnímam ako formálnejší.


----------



## kirmakX6on

risa2000 said:


> There is no negative connotation to *nazdar* compared to *čau* for example.


tohle je zajímavý...
já to vnímám přesně naopak (zvlášť pokud se "nazdar" zkrátí na "zdar")

ostatně jednou když jsem přítelkyni řekl "nazdar", tak se urazila. Nazdar je tvrdší a holky se tímto způsobem běžně nezdraví...není to hezkej ani milej pozdrav od kluka k holce, zvlášť pokud spolu chodí..
ostatně mezi kamarády (u nižších vrstev / v horší společnosti) se velmi často používá velmi neformální a obhroublý pozdrav "zdar vole"...
také zvolání "*no* nazdar!" (s příslušnou intonací) ..je v podstatě zaklení (ve smyslu "to snad ne.." / "to zas bude něco!" ..reaguje se tak, když člověk zjistí, že se stalo nebo se stane něco negativního, nepříjemného, když nastanou nebo nastaly nějaké problémy...nějaká obtíž...).

takže bych řekl, že mírnou negativní konotaci pozdrav "nazdar" mít může....ale samozřejmě ho užívat lze i např. mezi spolupracovníky, není to nijak neslušné, jen tvrdím, že je to spíše odměřenější pozdrav typický spíše pro muže

naopak že by "čau" mělo negativní konotaci nepozoruju....je teda pravda, že na rozdíl od "ahoj" se to příliš nehodí používat při zdravení nebo loučení se u starších lidí. Např. asi jen málokdo řekne "čau" babičce, i když i to lze někdy slyšet. Negativní konotaci může mít ovšem pozdrav "čus".


----------



## risa2000

vianie said:


> Myslel som, že správny je aj prvý variant. Ten, i pod vplyvom osobných skúseností, vnímam ako formálnejší.



Myslel jsem, že se k tomu Hrdlodus nějak vyjádří, ale za sebe mohu říci (čistě z pohledu pocitového, neboť také neznám přesný oficiální výklad), že oslovení *Pane Novák* vnímám neutrálněji. Asi jako kdybych si pod tím představil *Pane (jménem) Novák*. Zatímco *Pane Nováku* pro mne předchází výzvu, příkaz, rozkaz, prostě požadavek. Například *Svobodníku Nováku, máte službu* nebo *Petře Nováku, odsuzuji Vás ...* Mimochodem, v obou posledně zmíněných případech si nedovedu představit, že by někdo napsal první pád.

Proto pro formální oslovení bez zabarvení používám 1. pád a pro důraznější styl 5. pád.


----------



## risa2000

kirmakX6on said:


> ostatně jednou když jsem přítelkyni řekl "nazdar", tak se urazila. Nazdar je tvrdší a holky se tímto způsobem běžně nezdraví...není to hezkej ani milej pozdrav od kluka k holce, zvlášť pokud spolu chodí..


Nebudu zpochybňovat to, že někomu se může *nazdar* zdát tvrdší, ale asi bych to považoval spíš za osobní věc, než významové pravidlo pro tento pozdrav. A nebo jsem prostě potkával jiné holky .


----------



## kirmakX6on

risa2000 said:


> Myslel jsem, že se k tomu Hrdlodus nějak vyjádří, ale za sebe mohu říci (čistě z pohledu pocitového, neboť také neznám přesný oficiální výklad), že oslovení *Pane Novák* vnímám neutrálněji. Asi jako kdybych si pod tím představil *Pane (jménem) Novák*. Zatímco *Pane Nováku* pro mne předchází výzvu, příkaz, rozkaz, prostě požadavek. Například *Svobodníku Nováku, máte službu* nebo *Petře Nováku, odsuzuji Vás ...* Mimochodem, v obou posledně zmíněných případech si nedovedu představit, že by někdo napsal první pád.
> 
> Proto pro formální oslovení bez zabarvení používám 1. pád a pro důraznější styl 5. pád.


tady je jak psal *Hrdlodus* podle spisovné češtiny jediný správný 5. pád

familiárnější je 1. pád, s oblibou ho užívají hlavně na vesnici..ale i jinde. Nicméně je to hovorové:


> Oslovení prvním pádem je přípustné pouze v neoficiálních situacích, jde o tvar stylově příznakový. V kultivovaných spisovných projevech psaných i mluvených bychom měli oslovovat pátým pádem. Užití pádu prvního je zde považováno za projev nezdvořilosti, značné neformálnosti a nepřiměřené familiarity.
> ​http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=225


----------



## risa2000

kirmakX6on said:


> tady je jak psal *Hrdlodus* podle spisovné češtiny jediný správný 5. pád
> 
> familiárnější je 1. pád, s oblibou ho užívají hlavně na vesnici..ale i jinde. Nicméně je to hovorové:


S tím, potažmo s tím, co uvádí příručka, bych bez problémů souhlasil, pokud bychom brali oslovení bez uvozujícího *Pane*. Například *Tak co, Novák, jak to dneska jde?* Nejsem si ale jist, kdybych se někoho zeptal, že by mi řekl, že oslovení *- Pane *+ příjmení v 1. pádě - je nezdvořilé, familiární nebo vesnické. Ale možná mám jen pokřivený cit.


----------



## kirmakX6on

risa2000 said:


> S tím, potažmo s tím, co uvádí příručka, bych bez problémů souhlasil, pokud bychom brali oslovení bez uvozujícího *Pane*. Například *Tak co, Novák, jak to dneska jde?* Nejsem si ale jist, kdybych se někoho zeptal, že by mi řekl, že oslovení *- Pane *+ příjmení v 1. pádě - je nezdvořilé, familiární nebo vesnické. Ale možná mám jen pokřivený cit.


tak já osobně to třeba jako nezdvořilé taky vůbec nevnímám (to pane Novák..)

ale podle vědců z Ústavu pro jazyk český... :-D ..to tak je :-D
Prostě pokud si chce někdo..z nějakých důvodů...dávat záležet na správné češtině, tak musí používat jedině 5. pád. 

btw na jazykový cit se nejde uplně spoléhat, protože je podmíněný místně -- viz různá nářečí ap.


----------



## Hrdlodus

U toho nazdar souhlasím s kirmakX6onem. Oslovení směrem k holce je řidší.

Oslovování je správné v pátém pádu, protože jde prostě o pátý pád. První pád je špatný jako když místo sedmého použiji třetí. Ale zrovna v těchto případech to není cítit jako chyba, protože se to běžně používalo a používá.
Já bych použití prvního pádu nechápal jako nezdvořilé, nýbrž jednoduše jako neznalost dotyčného.


----------

